# Military site Portugal



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi folks
Does anyone know the coordinates of this site or the town of where it is located, there has been some talk of it but no information of it's whereabouts.
Any info will be very much appreciated.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean a campsite where ex and current service personnel only can stop. do you qualify.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That sounds like the one in Lagos. Very strict, military personel ONLY all year.

There is one used by the police in Tavera that is only closed to the public in July 
and Aug.


Dick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Do you mean a campsite where ex and current service personnel only can stop. do you qualify.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby
yes thats the one I think its been said it near Lagos.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> That sounds like the one in Lagos. Very strict, military personel ONLY all year.
> 
> There is one used by the police in Tavera that is only closed to the public in July
> and Aug.
> ...


Hi Dick.
I wonder if there are two of them or is it just the one

Cabby I do qualify but wonder what proof you have to supply any idea.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried chain of command.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe this is the address:

Rua Miguel Bombarda
8600 Lagos, Portugal

Its quite close to the public campsite Camping Trindade which I referred to as a bit of a dump just a few days ago on another thread.

I cannot give you co-ordinates I'm afraid but you will find it marked on Google Maps.

JohnW


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the co-ordinates from google maps,
37.096213,-8.670539


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Cabby*

Cabby was u in the service


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi
The following information has been given to me and may be of use.

Site has to be pre booked

Contact [email protected] and ask her to request from the Portuguese Authorities for a period to stay in the campsite at Lagos.

She works at the Brit Embassy in Lisbon.

Prefers contact by email but phone no is +351 213 924 025

Applicants must be ex service of which proof will be required.


----------

